# Fel Dwarves



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

this is my first try at a WHFB based story iv alrdy started my 1st 40k story and it seems pretty good to me so im gonna take a crack at Fantasy enjoy... hopefully:biggrin:

Haraakun and Moortaar both of them chaos dwarves leading a warband of beastmen and other foul things, they looked all around them the great forest this place was called by the weak men of the south, They stood on a hill in the middle of the forest their warband beneath them, they were looking at a fortified town to the south. They were going to add it to their growing list of small towns they were gaining repuation and their band grew day by day with more every night.

"Haaaa!!!! alright you mangy dogs lets get a move on we got a city to burn!!!!" Harakuun roared to the assembled horde to thunderous roars, the town was likely alerted to the noise already and knew they were coming Haakun thought... eh no matter we will destroy them, all of them...

"Break that damn gate you weaklings!!!!" Moortaar roared only a handful of beastmen had fallen these archers were weaklings if they could be called archers. Suddenly the gate broke open and the horde flooded into the town burning and killing all in their way, he began to laugh weak southerners, "Burn them all!!!!! take their flesh it will feed us and take their heads add them to the collection!!!!!" he roared.

Harakuun roared "come on lord of the manor defend your people you mangy dog!!!!!" he said laughing, The noble charged him defineitely not a good swordsmen he chopped his hand off with his feared axe possessed by daemons it was forged in the deepest mountains, its obsidian edge sliced through his wrist with ease, and then kicked em in the stones likely crushing them to a bloody pulp and making him squeel like a little pig. 

He savored the sound before chopping him from his shoulder all the way through his groin and into the dirt, (so as to save the head), after decapitating the head he put the severed cranium to his ever more gruesome banner 5 rotting heads crowned it all from town nobles, and the huge stack heads from the soldiers and civilians they killed to many to count. Harakuun smiled at the ever growing banner six now and a good 50 had been added to the pile.

how was it good, bad, ugly? tell me. comments welcome :biggrin:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

come on atleast tell me if it sucked :cray:


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Not a bad concept for a story, though it seems somewhat choppy. Punctuation may help some. Keep working on it.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

i know it felt choppy writing it, ill se if i can improve it in a few days or maybe start a new one about something else


----------

